# How Long Do You Leave Water in a Machine?



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

This question has been bugging me a while. As I look into a new machine I note that many reviews discuss the inconvenience on some, otherwise very good machines, of re-filling the water tank. That would lead to the temptation to fill the tank and leave it with standing water until empty. In my case that may be a week or even two. That strikes me as bad both for the machine and potentially me. I have visions of stagnant nastiness going on in there. Am I right to worry? At the moment I empty my current machine after each use, and easy procedure and one recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you remind us what machine you have?


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

At the moment I have an old Krups ProCrema which is very easy to fill and empty. However I will be looking at a new machine in the near future and need to know how important ease of filling and emptying should be.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the Rocket Giotto and filling or removing the tank is easy - a straightforward lift out. Don't even have to take all the cups of the top to do it. I empty it completely and rinse it every couple of days. The water in the tank gets a bit warm, and I'd not be comfortable with leaving it for much longer.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The water doesn't stay long enough in my machine to get stale. However, the tank is easy to lift out and so when we have been away for the weekend or on holiday, I usually empty the tank before we go.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Surely unless you run the reservoir completely dry there must be some stale water in it? It will be diluted by topping up with fresh, but there isn't there still some stale content? I may be being unduly cautious, but I think that the reservoirs, being so close to a heat source, are a breeding ground for bacteria, which is why I'm fussy about cleaning out regularly.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I do a weekly cleanup routine which includes emptying the reservoir and giving it a clean


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

From what I've read here I might consider cleaning my tank more often.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I clean the water tank, and then run Milton steralizing fluid through it to clean the pipe work etc, followed by flushing with fresh water, doesn't seem to affect the taste.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

After leaving a full reservoir on my classic for a couple of weeks and having a look afterwards, I have decided to only use the water I need and empty it out each time. I found weird 'amalgamations' of 'dust' - or something which looked like dust. Probably bacteria, or algae.


----------

